# probleme imac / win7/ clavier souris sous bootcamp



## gilles123 (19 Juin 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

apres avoir lu beaucoup de page de forum je ne trouve aucune solution viable, 

j'ai installé windows 7 professionnelle 64bits officiel sur mon Imac 21,5 late 2013
hormis le probleme du fichier Applessd.sys 
j'arrive a la finalisation de l'installation et comme beaucoup, mon clavier et ma souris ne sont pas reconnu donc impossible d'accédé au bureau de windows, j'ai essayer avec un clavier filaire apple, un clavier et souris windows et rien ne fais mon Imac est a jours..

j'ai vraiment bessoin d'aide

ps: la manip via le terminal ne fonctionne pas..

merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Juin 2016)

Salut

Regarde ceci : https://twocanoes.zendesk.com/hc/en...-boot-mode-fix-for-keyboard-and-mouse-control

@+


----------



## gilles123 (19 Juin 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Regarde ceci : https://twocanoes.zendesk.com/hc/en...-boot-mode-fix-for-keyboard-and-mouse-control
> 
> @+


non j'ai déja essayer ca ne fonctionne pas et n'etant pas expert dans le system terminal je ne comprends pas.


----------



## gilles123 (19 Juin 2016)

gilles123 a dit:


> non j'ai déja essayer ca ne fonctionne pas et n'etant pas expert dans le system terminal je ne comprends pas.


doit ton collé les élément telle quel dans le terminal ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Juin 2016)

C'est quelle manip qui t'a posé problème avec le terminal?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Juin 2016)

Que te renvoie dans le terminal un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## gilles123 (19 Juin 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Que te renvoie dans le terminal un :
> *diskutil list*


iMacdegilles3:~ gillesdechamps$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              699.3 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data Untitled                300.0 GB   disk0s4

iMacdegilles3:~ gillesdechamps$


----------



## gilles123 (19 Juin 2016)

gilles123 a dit:


> iMacdegilles3:~ gillesdechamps$ diskutil list
> 
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> 
> ...




mon probleme est la dans cette ligne comment doit elle etre modifiée ?

sudo /usr/sbin/bless --mount /Volumes/BOOTCAMP --setBoot --legacy --legacydrivehint /dev/disk0


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Juin 2016)

Déja c'est étonnant que ta partition Windows se nomme "Untitled" et non "BOOTCAMP"
Sinon la commande serait :
*sudo /usr/sbin/bless --mount /Volumes/Untitled --setBoot --legacy --legacydrivehint /dev/disk0*
Là ton mot de passe administrateur te sera demandé et ne s'affiche pas lorsque tu le tapes.
Ceci fait tu redémarres en n'appuyant sur aucune touche.
Normalement ton windows devrait démarrer et tu patientes un peu et tu vérifier si clavier et souris fonctionnent.
Si oui tu installes les drivers bootcamp que tu devrais avoir créé sur une clé et tente de redémarrer.


----------



## gilles123 (19 Juin 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Déja c'est étonnant que ta partition Windows se nomme "Untitled" et non "BOOTCAMP"
> Sinon la commande serait :
> *sudo /usr/sbin/bless --mount /Volumes/Untitled --setBoot --legacy --legacydrivehint /dev/disk0*
> Là ton mot de passe administrateur te sera demandé et ne s'affiche pas lorsque tu le tapes.
> ...




ok je test et reviens vers vous si ca fonctionne


----------



## gilles123 (19 Juin 2016)

gilles123 a dit:


> ok je test et reviens vers vous si ca fonctionne




voici la réponse du terminal 
Could not set boot device property: 0xe00002bc
apres un redémarrage sur la partition windows aucun effet concernant la souris et le clavier meme apres avoir attendu


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Juin 2016)

C'est que la première commande n'a pas fonctionné tente :
*sudo /usr/sbin/bless --device /dev/disk0s4 --setBoot --nextonly --legacy*
Puis tu rebootes depuis le menu  sans appuyer sur la touche alt


----------



## gilles123 (19 Juin 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est que la première commande n'a pas fonctionné tente :
> *sudo /usr/sbin/bless --device /dev/disk0s4 --setBoot --nextonly --legacy*
> Puis tu rebootes depuis le menu  sans appuyer sur la touche alt




j'ai la meme réponse que tantot est ce normal ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Juin 2016)

Non

Il faudrait tenter de réinstaller bootcamp.
Commencer par démarrer l'assistant bootcamp, supprimer la partition existante, la recréer et ne pas oublier de télécharger les drivers pendant l'install et les mettre sur une clé. Si pas automatique nommer la partition windows BOOTCAMP.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Juin 2016)

Attend, c'est peut être un problème lié au SIP.

Où en es-tu?


----------



## gilles123 (19 Juin 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Attend, c'est peut être un problème lié au SIP.
> 
> Où en es-tu?



tjrs au meme point, j'ai réinstallé windows plus de dix fois et tjrs au meme niveau !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Juin 2016)

Ok on va désactiver le SIP (système de protection d'El Capitan),
Pour désactiver le SIP, tu démarres en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis dans le menu utilitaires tu choisis "terminal" et là tu tapes la commande :
*csrutil disable*
puis tu tapes :
*reboot*
Et là  tu repasseras les commandes du post #9 puis tu dis si tu as une erreur ou non.


----------



## Runjulia (23 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Ne s'agit-il pas simplement d'indiquer correctement ce que l'on partage entre OSX et WIN? Il me semble que j'ai résolu ce problème comme cela (mais c'est EC et WIN10). Je n'ai malheureusement pas noté mes démarches sur le bootcamp. Donc vérifier quel OSX pour Win7 ? C'est peut-être le problème...? jeanjd63 est le super héros du dépannage ! j'ai une confiance absolue en lui...


----------

